# The new America's Next Top Model (Cycle 7)



## Jessica81 (Sep 21, 2006)

Okay, who do you love and who do you hate?

I guess I'm starting this thread a little early, but whatever.

I love the mom, the indian girl, the crazy girl Candiee or something like that.

The twin =


----------



## Aquilah (Sep 21, 2006)

I started watching it, but couldn't hear over John &amp; Dave, so I'll watch the repeat next Tuesday night... So, as of yet, I haven't had a chance to even see the final seven in action... Let alone pic a fave! Ho hum!


----------



## hollyxann (Sep 21, 2006)

i dvr-ed it so i still have to watch it...but after i do ill let you know


----------



## Aroma Angel (Sep 21, 2006)

I personally like the Indian girl! She is so humble and beautiful! I wish I had that hair..., and do not like Monique... bad attitude, rude and bad picture I think... until next week


----------



## Marisol (Sep 21, 2006)

I am recording it so I will watch it later.

P.S. Moved the thread to the reality TV forum.


----------



## hollyxann (Sep 21, 2006)

i do not like monique at all...shes just so rude and her head stuck up her butt...

i havent really decided on any one else yet...well i do like the indian girl shes really pretty! i kinda like melrose but at the same time i dont...its like a love/hate relationship


----------



## Aroma Angel (Sep 21, 2006)

something about Melrose... not sure either... but look like she had her reality check last night.. got humbled!


----------



## hollyxann (Sep 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aroma Angel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif something about Melrose... not sure either... but look like she had her reality check last night.. got humbled! lol yea i think she has a lot of potential or at least i hopethe twin that did the buliemia shot is really good too


----------



## Aroma Angel (Sep 21, 2006)

I think that pic was awesome, but its so hard for me to see "model" in the twins.. maybe after a few more pics!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Sep 21, 2006)

I fell asleep while they were locating their photos in the salon.



So based on what I saw, I like the Indian younglady and I cannot see the twins winning a model contest.


----------



## hollyxann (Sep 21, 2006)

oh i have to say this too...the girl with the short black hair...i can totally relate to her she had cervical cancer and i had the virus that causes cervical cancer and went through surgery to get rid of it...so i like her...


----------



## Femme*Noir (Sep 21, 2006)

Overall, i think the women this season seem like ordinary pretty faces

i like the Indian girl, and i luv Jaeda, however, i dont' think her pretty face comes across well in front of the camera...


----------



## empericalbeauty (Sep 21, 2006)

I love the indian girl best.


----------



## nicoleycannoli (Sep 21, 2006)

I love Megan and A.J. I think they are both so beautiful and they photograph beautifully as well. The twins are really ordinary looking, but once they get in hair and makeup, they look pretty.


----------



## Aroma Angel (Sep 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *hollyxann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oh i have to say this too...the girl with the short black hair...i can totally relate to her she had cervical cancer and i had the virus that causes cervical cancer and went through surgery to get rid of it...so i like her... what's her name again? I LOVED her picture!! she needs more confidence though! 
and I am sorry you had to go thru that hun!


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 22, 2006)

I dont have a favorite yet but i dont like the girl that took the other girls bed. lol


----------



## Nox (Sep 22, 2006)

I with a lot of you, I like Anchal the best. Like Tyra said, "She's insanely beautiful".


----------



## pinkbundles (Sep 22, 2006)

i still have to watch part 2. but i've seen the previews for it and that girl that did something to someone's bed...i don't like her. that was catty and mean.


----------



## Aroma Angel (Sep 24, 2006)

she did.. she poured water on it cause she just couldnt sleep on the big bean bag.. guess she thought she was too goo.. thats Monique..not her fan at all.. not into catty!


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Sep 24, 2006)

I like Anchal the best. She is a stunner!


----------



## Aroma Angel (Sep 24, 2006)

yes, I hope she stays for awhile!


----------



## monniej (Sep 28, 2006)

i really like anchal and jaeda! that monique is really a piece of work!


----------



## pinkbundles (Sep 28, 2006)

i like anchal (props to her for hanging up monique's phone convo!) and a couple of the girls whose name escapes me at the moment.

but i don't like monique at all! i know girls like that and i hate them too. ok, hate is a such a strong word. i'll just say that i avoid girls like that.


----------



## Aroma Angel (Sep 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i like anchal (props to her for hanging up monique's phone convo!) and a couple of the girls whose name escapes me at the moment.
but i don't like monique at all! i know girls like that and i hate them too. ok, hate is a such a strong word. i'll just say that i avoid girls like that.

I am with you on all of that! Defiantely a type I would never be friends with... and I hate that her mother is using being a child of God.. and for them not to mess with her... well, me being a Christian, knows that attitude and treatment is not Christ like at all... ooooh she needs to go!


----------



## geebers (Sep 28, 2006)

I think Anchal is OK but support her as a fellow Indian. AJ is my favorite. She is gorgeous. I missed it last night.


----------



## mehrunissa (Sep 30, 2006)

I love Monique, just because she adds so much drama to the show. She's so EVIL. Why would you randomly put your hands under your towel then shove them infront of someone else's face? Psycho. I loved everybody's expressions when Tyra called her name. Anchal is cool for not taking her crap, haha.


----------



## SwtValina (Sep 30, 2006)

Ugh, I can't stand Monique. I'm so glad she missed the elevator! I don't have a favorite yet.


----------



## Aroma Angel (Sep 30, 2006)

exactly.. she will reap what she sows!


----------



## nenedoherty (Sep 30, 2006)

I'm sure that noone really LIKES Monique but she is entertaining to watch! If she leaves it will not be as interesting. Personally, I like Caridee!


----------



## Aroma Angel (Sep 30, 2006)

your are right on that Renee, kinda like Jade last season.. which one again is Caridee? Still dont have them down yet.


----------



## nenedoherty (Sep 30, 2006)

Caridee has long blonde hair


----------



## Aroma Angel (Sep 30, 2006)

Blonde now? or before the makeover? I cant believe I cant picture her!! LOL


----------



## CzarownicaGosia (Oct 5, 2006)

Monique is gone!


----------



## Jessica81 (Oct 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *CzarownicaGosia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Monique is gone!



























https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies4/rofl2.gif 
-- yay - I laughed when she was kicked off! Did anyone notice she didn't say a thing to anyone, not even Tyra!


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Oct 5, 2006)

lol I saw that. I loved Melrose's picture from last nights show, so beautiful. I felt so bad for Eugena though =/


----------



## monniej (Oct 5, 2006)

i knew monique couldn't keep that crap up for long! i think melrose was right, that negative energy consumed her and made her physically ill. i so happy melrose didn't let monique get into her head! good for her!

so happy my girl jaeda did well!


----------



## Kimmi201 (Oct 5, 2006)

I really like jaeda..and caridee is pretty shes my moms fav. she def does look like Karolina Kurkova..i love Brooke shes so cute and nice and i love her w/ dark hair but idk if shes modelish enough i gotta see more pics..

of course ..hated monique and am glad shes gone..and what i found interesting is when she left shes like " ya im upset cause now Melrose gets the satisfaction of me leaving" ya i mean u shouldnt care that ur gettin kicked off the show, not fulfilling your "dream" and not getting the contract...the important thing is that ur upset Melrose is happy....idiot..

and i dont really like Anchal's look but i love her for doing that to Monique and i knoooo did u hear her mom " u tell them your the princess of the throne.." whatttttttt!!! get the hell outta here lady .....dont like Melrose buttt it was great wut she did to Monique w/ the door and it was funny how Moniques about to " beat her ass" but it seemed to me like she was doing a whole lotta nothing when the door was being closed on her and she was being shoved out of the room

&lt;33= ANTM


----------



## mehrunissa (Oct 5, 2006)

My favorite thing about Monique is that she is beyond immature and she doesn't even realize how ridiculous she is. She seems to think of herself as fierce and empowered. I've never seen anyone behave like that, wiping their dirty panties on someone's bed out of spite. She looked seriously CRAZY there, thinking about what else she can do to Melrose. She really needed to go after last night's episode - she lost track of what she was there for, and started doing everything only to show up Melrose rather than impress the judges with any talent. She showed what she was made of when she left and said the whole thing was a waste of time.

I'm curious to see what happens next week with Anchal - the previews showed Melrose saying something about her. Hmm...


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 5, 2006)

Who got booted this week? We don't have cable until tomorrow AM, and it's not a local channel to pick up with out it


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Oct 6, 2006)

This week it was Monique


----------



## Kimmi201 (Oct 6, 2006)

ya i felt bad for anchal she was crying on the previews =(


----------



## Aroma Angel (Oct 7, 2006)

man I was so bummed and miss last week!! and to know she got the boot!


----------



## xjudyx (Oct 9, 2006)

monique &amp; her nasty panties...


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Oct 9, 2006)

anchal


----------



## Aroma Angel (Oct 10, 2006)

why was she crying? I missed last week.


----------



## Marisol (Oct 10, 2006)

I watched the last episode and I was so glad that Monique was kicked off.


----------



## emily_3383 (Oct 11, 2006)

I was kinda surprised she got kicked off but i was glad!


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Oct 11, 2006)

i like the rocker girl, i forgot her name but she's always smiling and shes always happy and i LOVE her rasppy rocker chic voice!!!


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Oct 12, 2006)

WHat hapeaned in this week's eposide ?


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Oct 13, 2006)

Melrose had started talking to Anchal and tells her how she used to be one of the strongest competitors or something like that but lately she hasn't been doing well in the competition which of course makes her cry. The theme for this week was a circus freak show kinda thing so all the girls are turned into different circus freaks. In the end though, Megg was sent home =[


----------



## ashleyjt (Oct 14, 2006)

i like aj...she has a different look and i like the girl from india too but she left



i absolutely hate rosemary.


----------



## Aroma Angel (Oct 15, 2006)

Which one is Rosemary again? .. I dont like Melrose and her attitude... I really like Anchal and the girl with black short hair.


----------



## Kimmi201 (Oct 18, 2006)

rosemary is melrose but she like combined it w/ her middle name or something cause shes an idiot


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 18, 2006)

I love this show! Although it sucks cuz I have to wait to watch it until Sunday



Anyways, I really like the girl with the short black hair..um..she was a canibal or soemthing this week.


----------



## xjudyx (Oct 19, 2006)

^^ i think that was AJ. i dont like melrose, she reminds me of a jade. TOO overly confident


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Oct 19, 2006)

Argggggggggh I cannot believe they kicked Aj out. That was so unfair. Out of Jade and her she was better in taking pictuers. Why are they kicking all the good people out meg, aj.


----------



## MACGoddess (Oct 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *CuTeLiCiOuS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Argggggggggh I cannot believe they kicked Aj out. That was so unfair. Out of Jade and her she was better in taking pictuers. Why are they kicking all the good people out meg, aj. I agree, Megan and AJ were my faves too... but I have to admit, AJs pic this time really kind of sucked, but I don't think it was enough to toss her out though! I disliked Jaeda more (however you spell it).


----------



## Kimmi201 (Oct 19, 2006)

ya melrose is annoying..i do like jaeda tho..but its tru that she doesnt take good pics...i liked AJ..i didnt like Meg she was annoying and that hair they put on her looked awful and like it cost $5...my fav now is Caridee =)


----------



## madison729 (Oct 19, 2006)

Hey, I'm new!!! I like CeriDee too. I think in the end it will come down to CeriDee and (unfortantly) Melrose. The rest are starting to go down hill for me. I'm extremely shy too, of coarse I'd never attempt to be a Model, but they may need to step it up a bit if they want to make it.


----------



## CzarownicaGosia (Oct 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *CuTeLiCiOuS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Argggggggggh I cannot believe they kicked Aj out. That was so unfair. Out of Jade and her she was better in taking pictuers. Why are they kicking all the good people out meg, aj. I agree! *AJ *did very good from the beginning, maybe her last picture was't great but that Jaeda girl was in the bottom two a few times already. What Tyra ( and the judges) see ih her? Bbuuuuuu!!!


----------



## Jessica81 (Oct 20, 2006)

I can't believe they kicked out AJ; so she had a bad week. She was doing really well in the beginning! I loved her previous photo shoot - the circus!


----------



## geebers (Oct 20, 2006)

AJ was my favorite and she is gone. True she was being REALLY annoying this week but still - Jaeda was on the bottom three times already -she needs to GO. I really cannot stand Anchal at all. She MUST look prettier in real life cuz it ain't coming through on the television. That girl bothers me not because of her looks though but how DUMB she is. She reminds me of Gina last season. Why must the few times they get in some Asians are they such dimbulbs?!


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Oct 21, 2006)

I really thought Jaeda would have been the one going home, after all, she was in the bottom two three times. A.J has taken some great pictures and after one bad week, she goes? I love Melrose though, I'm rooting for her


----------



## Aroma Angel (Oct 30, 2006)

I am still undecided right now... but who is the loud blonde.. I really like her pics.


----------



## FearlessBunny (Oct 31, 2006)

I can't stand Melrose. I don't really love anyone., but I think CariDee will win. Oh yeah, I'm really sick of hearing Jaeda whine about her hair.


----------



## Aroma Angel (Oct 31, 2006)

Originally Posted by *FearlessBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I can't stand Melrose. I don't really love anyone., but I think CariDee will win. Oh yeah, I'm really sick of hearing Jaeda whine about her hair. That is how I feel too.. no favs yet... there all kinda annoying this season.


----------



## katepoo (Oct 31, 2006)

Anchal's face is like...weird shaped. Like, her features are nice, but her head is just weird. I don't know how to explain.

I loooove Melrose though...I like her even better with blonde hair. I love Jaeda's new hair too- I can't believe she thinks she looks ugly with it! She looks a million times better!


----------



## tisme (Nov 3, 2006)

I love this show. I was routing for AJ



Now I think I like CariDee. I'm sooo tired of Jaeda whining about her hair.


----------



## Catcat (Nov 3, 2006)

Monique was a nightmare..


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Nov 5, 2006)

Yes she was, everyone was so happy to see her go. The Doritos incident was so childish


----------



## angeladeda (Nov 9, 2006)

I miss AJ. She would have done amazingly with the scary shoot that Tyra shot. By now, I love CariDee! She's so much fun.


----------



## mehrunissa (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm rootin' for CariDee, she's an awesome girl. It bugs me that the judges sent Brooke and AJ home before Eugena and Jaeda! They're ALWAYS complaining about Eugena not giving them a "face" (whatever the hell that means), every single damn week and she never produces. AJ has one bad week after consistently offering up great photos, and that can't be tolerated? Whatever.


----------



## Mesha.Dub. (Nov 10, 2006)

I haven't watched one episode of it..I'm not really into it anymore


----------



## usersassychick0 (Nov 10, 2006)

I am rooting for CariDee and the twins, but I can't stand Melrose.


----------



## Aroma Angel (Nov 10, 2006)

I think everyone loves Caridee.. she is beautiful, real and down to earth!


----------



## FearlessBunny (Nov 12, 2006)

I had a dream that both the twins got sent home. It's kinda weird that I'm dreaming about ANTM in the first place. Caridee is starting to grow on me.


----------



## geebers (Nov 13, 2006)

SO glad anchal is gone. She was really annoying me...


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *geebers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif SO glad anchal is gone. She was really annoying me... Ditto! I'm totally rooting for CariDee!


----------



## Aroma Angel (Nov 14, 2006)

I know.. I like Anchal at first, but then she became to winey... Caridee!!!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 14, 2006)

I was kinda sad to see anchal go but she had it coming. It got to a point where I was convinced that she was fishing for compliments. I think this season is a mess. they have sent the good contestants home and left the bad ones on. BOOO!!!!!!. Anyways, I am rooting for Caridee and the twins and I HATE HATE HATE melrose. Ick..did you see how she won all those clothes? selfish *****.


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Nov 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ditto! I'm totally rooting for CariDee! 3rd she is so annoying!

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was kinda sad to see anchal go but she had it coming. It got to a point where I was convinced that she was fishing for compliments. I think this season is a mess. they have sent the good contestants home and left the bad ones on. BOOO!!!!!!. Anyways, I am rooting for Caridee and the twins and I HATE HATE HATE melrose. Ick..did you see how she won all those clothes? selfish *****. Ditto


----------



## Thais (Nov 16, 2006)

Yup I am also keeping my fingers crossed for Caridee, she deserves it. Melrose takes nice pics but she needs to go, she is way too fake!


----------



## Kimmi201 (Nov 16, 2006)

i vote caridee..the twins are hideous and not in a model hideous kind of way in a hideous hideous kind of way..melrose is so annoying ..n im so sad jaeda went home

Originally Posted by *geebers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I really cannot stand Anchal at all. She MUST look prettier in real life cuz it ain't coming through on the television! ya my mom and me think shes ick too..she has this weird triangle face n everyone is always talking about how stunning she is..i dont get it


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Nov 17, 2006)

I actually want Melrose to win, it seems as if Caridee might be getting into some trouble next week, meep. I wasn't surprised to see Jaeda go, she has been in the bottom two way too many times, but I was surprised at how bad Caridee did for the commercial, didn't see that one coming.


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 17, 2006)

I wasn't surprised to see Jaeda go home either... She's was irritating me too damned much crying over hair THAT GROWS BACK! Hello! I'm hoping CariDee isn't going home next week, but it's looking possible... She better screw up BIG time for it to happen, or else I'm honestly going to quit watching it... I have no one else to root for... Not even Eugena is jumping at me!


----------



## monniej (Nov 20, 2006)

i think this season is a bust!


----------



## Nox (Nov 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i think this season is a bust! ITL with that. I was really disappointed this time around. The previous two seasons were so bad that I didn't make it all the way to the end, and when the winners were announced, I didn't even care because I didn't watch the whole season. Now it looks to be this way again.


----------



## monniej (Nov 24, 2006)

even though i'm not impressed with where this cycle is headed, i must say i was totally impressed with eugena this week. i think she rocked that photo shoot with the bull!


----------



## missnadia (Nov 24, 2006)

Anchal had a huge nose at the beginning of the show. They've obviously done some surgery on her without anybody noticing!! Compare her now with some of the first episodes, you'll see how tall the bridge of her nose used to be!! Other than that I find her relaly pretty with the new nose, I'm glad she had it done. I also love the fact that she's curvier than the rest of the stick-chicks... I find it much more sensual..

And the twins are butt ugly, both of them.


----------



## toriavic (Nov 24, 2006)

i really don't like melrose

i also think caridee should win.. i thought the twin who got kicked off last week should have won. she took the best photos but now that she is gone i think caridee should win it


----------



## normano04 (Nov 30, 2006)

I want Caridee to win and I can't really stand Melrose, and I am kind of surprised that Eugena has lasted so long


----------



## xjudyx (Nov 30, 2006)

team caridee here also!


----------



## missnadia (Nov 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *normano04* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I want Caridee to win and I can't really stand Melrose, and I am kind of surprised that Eugena has lasted so long I concur!
Man I'm so glad the ugly twins are out!!!


----------



## pinkbundles (Nov 30, 2006)

i want caridee to win! i'd be pissed if melrose won.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *missnadia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I concur!
Man I'm so glad the ugly twins are out!!!





IMO the twins were the prettiest. they had the high fashion build and face. too bad they didnt want it bad enough to work what they had.


----------



## missnadia (Nov 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif IMO the twins were the prettiest. they had the high fashion build and face. too bad they didnt want it bad enough to work what they had. They turned out lookin alright on the pics, but in person they were buttttttttttt ugly. Also one thing that annoyed me and maybe keeps me from seeing the "beauty" that everybody else is talking about (wherever that's hiding), is that they had no grace.. You know, that feminine vibe and grace.. To me that's a must.... which they didn't have.


----------



## geebers (Dec 1, 2006)

The thing I dont understand is that in modeling no one gives a sh!t about your personality. So what if you are not interested or bored or can't do those dumb challenges ?If you can walk the walk and take pictures. All good.

Elite wants fresh models they can train. These chicks are dumb. If you have the goods go to a damn agency and save yourselves the humiliation of Tara bragging about how she can be sexy at age 15 and a virgin, how she can model fur in summer and bathing suits in winter without shivering.

Im done with this show.


----------



## prettyred (Dec 1, 2006)

DItto.....I actually think this season is not all that good.....i don't want Melrose to win because IMO she is not pretty at all, and I dont like her personality


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Dec 2, 2006)

This season has been abit of a let down, I'm just glad this is the last episode, move on finally lol I'm still pulling for Melrose, if not her, Caridee would be alright, but definently not Eugena


----------



## CellyCell (Dec 3, 2006)

I could be a lone soldier here - but I really do like Melrose. She's mainy. Gotta represent Bay Area peeps.

&amp; Caridee is cool too. Very awesome personality.

Tara and the panel are getting too retarded for me lately. She's too overtop now. And everytime she mentions, "the real world" I cringe. I don't know - I wish Heidi Klum hosted this show instead. Haha.

And Ms. Jay with Tara need a new wardrobe/hair artist because... uck, weird.

Anyways, people I've always wanted to win come in 2nd place. So who knows. Janice needs to come back on - Twiggy is a bore.


----------



## Nox (Dec 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *geebers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The thing I dont understand is that in modeling no one gives a sh!t about your personality. So what if you are not interested or bored or can't do those dumb challenges ?If you can walk the walk and take pictures. All good. Elite wants fresh models they can train. These chicks are dumb. If you have the goods go to a damn agency and save yourselves the humiliation of Tara bragging about how she can be sexy at age 15 and a virgin, how she can model fur in summer and bathing suits in winter without shivering.

Im done with this show.

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I could be a lone soldier here - but I really do like Melrose. She's mainy. Gotta represent Bay Area peeps.&amp; Caridee is cool too. Very awesome personality.

Tara and the panel are getting too retarded for me lately. She's too overtop now. And everytime she mentions, "the real world" I cringe. I don't know - I wish Heidi Klum hosted this show instead. Haha.

And Ms. Jay with Tara need a new wardrobe/hair artist because... uck, weird.

Anyways, people I've always wanted to win come in 2nd place. So who knows. Janice needs to come back on - Twiggy is a bore.

LOL you guys! It's "T-Y-R-A". Anyhow, yeah Geebers, you are totally correct about the agency thing. The show is kind of ridiculous... though it sometimes makes for good tv. They just don't seem to have an eye for picking out high fashion models... all the girls seem kind of ..."department store catalouge-y" except for Anchal and the twins. They're look was striking/harsh enough for high fashion.
Celly, Tyra's hair is a H.A.M. (hot ass mess!) And to think she walks out there thinking she looks sexy! Tyra, I know you can do better than that! Fire your hair stylist!


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 6, 2006)

Okay ya'll, I've been out of the loop on this show... Who's left?


----------



## missnadia (Dec 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Okay ya'll, I've been out of the loop on this show... Who's left? Melrose, Caridee.. and the black girl with the long hair I don't remember her name... last episode the ugly 2nd twin got the boot so these are the 3 left.


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Dec 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *missnadia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Melrose, Caridee.. and the black girl with the long hair I don't remember her name... last episode the ugly 2nd twin got the boot so these are the 3 left. Eugena lol


----------



## dentaldee (Dec 7, 2006)

just watched the finally...............................OMG!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## missnadia (Dec 7, 2006)

YAYYYYYYYYYY for Caridee!!!!!!


----------



## pinkbundles (Dec 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *missnadia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif YAYYYYYYYYYY for Caridee!!!!!!



ditto!


----------



## xjudyx (Dec 7, 2006)

whooO!!! caridee..!! she did pretty bad on the runway part though..very stiff &amp; over dramatic


----------



## Marisol (Dec 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *missnadia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif YAYYYYYYYYYY for Caridee!!!!!!



YAY! I am so happy for her.


----------



## posterofagirl (Dec 7, 2006)

UUUUUUUUUUGGGH I hated Caridee. I hope next season is better this one kinda sucked.


----------



## Nox (Dec 7, 2006)

Haha!!! I thought Melrose reaction was totally hilarious at the end. It was difficult for me to feel any sort of sympathy for her... only slight amusement at her lack of grace when she found out she was only second to Caridee.


----------



## Indigowaters (Dec 7, 2006)

I'm soooooooooo glad Caridee won! I couldn't stand Melrose and I would have rather Eugena and Caridee gone at it in the end. But of course the show wanted drama and left Melrose's fake behind in the top two.


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Dec 7, 2006)

I am not happy at all about the outcome. Caridee is such a GOON! Melrose should have won. She was a powerhouse throughout the show. I think it is B.S. She was also perfection on the runway.


----------



## missnadia (Dec 7, 2006)

Caridee's pictures were BY FAR much better than Melrose's


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 7, 2006)

I just happened to catch last night's episode! Thank goodness too since I didn't know it was already the finale! I'm extremely happy that CariDee won! Yay!


----------



## Shelley (Dec 7, 2006)

I am also glad Caridee won. Melrose is pretty but she seemed too much like a drama queen when she didn't get her way.


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Dec 8, 2006)

I am also glad Caridee won


----------



## PerfectMistake (Dec 8, 2006)

From the begining my mom and I were like "Melrose is this years Jade". All through it it was like " I hate her but she is going to win" HAHA. I am sooo happy it was CariDee...Melrose would cry in stressfull situations and that is NOT a good thing. CariDee can deliver and so can Melrose - but CariDee was the best for the "job" lol


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Dec 9, 2006)

Bleh, I wish Melrose would've won, but congrats to CariDee


----------



## mehrunissa (Dec 9, 2006)

I wanted Caridee to win, just because I liked her personality better, but her fashion show walk was horrendous! And Melrose was fabulous, but her little freak-out over the hole in the dress was funny - Caridee didn't do it on purpose and you know Mel was trying to get her in trouble for it, lol.


----------



## Guenevere (Dec 9, 2006)

I think it would have been more interesting if Eugena and Caridee were in the top two. I think they gave Eugenea too much shit.


----------



## monniej (Dec 9, 2006)

i'm glad for caridee! for those left i thought she was the best all around. melrose ended how she started, a fake drama queen! eugena was way to shy. i thought she was breaking out of that, but at the end she just shut down emotionally. how hard is it to let people know how bad you want something? i was disappointed with her. caridee is a firecraker, great personality and a funky edge, i like her alot!


----------



## FearlessBunny (Dec 13, 2006)

I'm so glad CariDee won. If Melrose won then would have stopped watching. Well not really since I'm addicted, but I would have really thought about it. I just don't like the girls of the last 3 cycles, except maybe Jade for her comedic value (elephants are related to dinosaurs lol), but Caridee was kinda starting to grow on me.


----------



## Baby Girl Tee (Dec 13, 2006)

I'm so glad CariDee won.


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Jan 3, 2007)

ANTM marathon today, VH1, 81 hours, back to back!


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 6, 2007)

one of my fav show eva


----------

